# My first ever BFP!! Lots of symptoms!



## jaspie

I can't believe it's happened!!! This is our first month trying but I've been waiting to try for about 4 years! I'm blown away and feeling very lucky and blessed! I got my first faint bfp at 9dpo. These pics are from last night 10.30pm 11 dpo.

I've had a lot of symptoms right from 2 dpo and am feeling sick already, this morning i woke up feeling really sick and it hasn't left yet despite eating. No complaints here though!

2dpo: wave of nausea lasted 15 mins, heartburn, burping. OH asked me to marry him! Got engaged!!!! 
3po: heartburn, nausea, burping, mild cramps
4dpo: as above + backache
5dpo: as above + temp dip worse cramps at night and a poking pain on left hand side. Boob stabbing pain. Didn't fancy wine. One swollen montgomeries tubercle which went down in 24hrs! Odd!
6dpo: as above, temp spike, insomnia, nausea, tender boobs, hungry - woke up 2am starving and again at 6 am and 9 am 8 had to get something to eat. This continued all day hungry even when just eaten. 
7dpo: as above + mild constipation, bloated and normal appetite. Tearful over nothing in work. Stabbing pain in boobs. Caught a cold. Odd split second moments of vertigo on the train.
8dpo: as above but no constipation and am hungry again today. Tired. Vague spots on chest.
9dpo: faintest line ever! Mild headache, as above. Spot of blood in nose. Boobs bigger. 
10dpo: darker line again! As above. Cried in toilets at work over someone telling me I had used the wrong form for something! Sensitive sense of smell very slightly, I noticed the people on the train were more fragrant! 
11dpo: hot flashes today, feeling more sick. Frequent urination started. Sensitive sense of smell worse, as soon as I opened our front door I could smell the butter and cheese in an old sandwich in the food bin in the kitchen out the back. OH couldn't smell anything but it filled the house! Gross. Milk tastes creamier. Boobs are really sore much worse than pre af, bigger and firmer, blue veins. BFP on confirmed with super drug, frer and digi!! Can let myself believe it now! OH also believing it now!! Both still in shock!!

The thing that made me think maybe early on was constant heartburn and burping all day every day after eating or drinking anything from 2dpo. 

So excited!!!! Congratulations to all the other August ladies!!

https://i1373.photobucket.com/albums/ag388/rasssspy/Mobile%20Uploads/20141128_225054_zpspmaghnxm.jpg


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations hunixxx


----------



## Beckzter

Aww congratulations! Loved reading the detailed diary too, fab!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Congratulations! :flower:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## emma4g63

congrats.. thanks for posting DPO symptoms!!
they come in really handy
happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## CoralInGold

Congratulations! Now I don't feel too crazy have symptoms at only 3dpo!


----------



## ArtIsLife

So happy for you! Hope it all goes smoothly, girl!


----------



## Ally_G

Congrats on your BFP & your engagement. What an exciting time for you!! X x


----------



## jaspie

Thanks everyone! We're really happy! I did symptoms by dpo cos i found it useful before!


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## Springermommy

Congratulations on your BFP AND your engagement!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Congratulations!!! :wohoo: I wish you a very happy & healthy 9 months!


----------



## xprincessx

congratulations on both :bfp: and engagement! Love the diary too, I think I will be comparing symptoms during this TWW so thank you for that x


----------



## ihx94

Congratulations x


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

Congrats :)


----------

